# Rare 1961 Schwinn Panther III Half Tank. Part II



## Scribble (Apr 29, 2017)

I got hired to rebuild this awesome 61 Schwinn Panther III by a family friend, so far I'm stoked on this project.















I like the addition of the homie haulers.



One of the best decals ever :inlove:.



I also got the whole thing broke down today, already looks good with just a WD-40 rub down.


----------



## bikecrazy (Apr 29, 2017)

Good Luck! Should be a fun project.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 29, 2017)

You don't see a 61 with the long fork darts to often. Nice project. You going to paint and blend in the top bar?


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 29, 2017)

Very cool I have the same bike


----------



## Scribble (Apr 29, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> You don't see a 61 with the long fork darts to often. Nice project. You going to paint and blend in the top bar?




It all depends on my friend who owns the bike, I'm just rebuilding it for him. I'll probably end up just doing boiled linseed oil treatment on the paint and call it good, even if its a little ratty.


----------



## Scribble (Apr 30, 2017)

More work getting done on the Panther, Boiled linseed oil treatment for any paint. And nevr-dull for any chrome.


----------



## Scribble (May 2, 2017)

Alright so I've got most of the small parts I ordered. Also the chrome wheels that came with the bike are just cheap !!! and broken.
So I upgraded them to some 60s Komet Super wheels.


----------



## GTs58 (May 2, 2017)

So it didn't have the S-7's on it? Curious, is there a date stamp on the fork? It would be on the left leg inside just above the axle slot.


----------



## Scribble (May 3, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> So it didn't have the S-7's on it? Curious, is there a date stamp on the fork? It would be on the left leg inside just about the axle slot.




I'm sure it S-7s on it at some point, but it seems most people replace those asap. And I don't blame them S-7s are a pain, I know it was most likely set up like my 1958 Hornet with the OG S-7s. I'll have to check the date stamp so see for sure.


----------



## MarkKBike (May 3, 2017)

I never thought of using boiled linseed oil on bike paint. I actually use it quite a bit when restoring other types of items. The results look great, I'll have to remember this.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (May 3, 2017)

@Scribble First, Welcome to the CABE. and make the CABE a home; Read much; Listen. You need to check and post what @GTs58  asked... also, your serial number from the frame; this enables old timers to help you. * I don't understand your attitude with the S-7 rims; they are about the strongest and most durable ever used on any Bicycle. Perhaps it's that you don't understand tire width? S-7s required a tire with a fractional width, not a decimal width designation;  i.e., 1 3/4 not 1.75. **Always find and verify your year model using your serial number. ***Always check Schwinn catalogs; several different types... customer catalogs, dealer listings... all available for your year, etc., are often easy to find on the web. ****Finally, the Panther III was a two year run; 1961-1962. It came with chrome S-7 rims [not drop centered enameled with a RED pin], with the following hub choices: ^Coaster brake [was a Bendix Red Band (RB) with splined Sprocket... not an RB 2 with three tab sprocket (mid-1963 on) and definitely not a West German built Komet or Schwinn approved of same (these were good dependable hubs; but never attached to top-of-the line bikes... and in the early 1960s Schwinn was on a Quest to push 'American Made')... also note 1962 Panther III catalog entry in the expanded equipment dialog about the coaster brake says: 'American Made']; ^^Bendix Automatic 2-speed [with three red bands]; and, ^^^The 3-speed [Sturmey-Archer]. Where are your $300.00-$400.00 dollar headlamps?


----------



## Scribble (May 3, 2017)

juanitasmith13 said:


> @Scribble First, Welcome to the CABE. and make the CABE a home; Read much; Listen. You need to check and post what @GTs58  asked... also, your serial number from the frame; this enables old timers to help you. * I don't understand your attitude with the S-7 rims; they are about the strongest and most durable ever used on any Bicycle. Perhaps it's that you don't understand tire width? S-7s required a tire with a fractional width, not a decimal width designation;  i.e., 1 3/4 not 1.75. **Always find and verify your year model using your serial number. ***Always check Schwinn catalogs; several different types... customer catalogs, dealer listings... all available for your year, etc., are often easy to find on the web. ****Finally, the Panther III was a two year run; 1961-1962. It came with chrome S-7 rims [not drop centered enameled with a RED pin], with the following hub choices: ^Coaster brake [was a Bendix Red Band (RB) with splined Sprocket... not an RB 2 with three tab sprocket (mid-1963 on) and definitely not a West German built Komet or Schwinn approved of same (these were good dependable hubs; but never attached to top-of-the line bikes... and in the early 1960s Schwinn was on a Quest to push 'American Made')... also note 1962 Panther III catalog entry in the expanded equipment dialog about the coaster brake says: 'American Made']; ^^Bendix Automatic 2-speed [with three red bands]; and, ^^^The 3-speed [Sturmey-Archer]. Where are your $300.00-$400.00 dollar headlamps?




I don't know if your trying to be sarcastic or helpful?

Also this is not my bike it's a friends bike that I'm rebuilding, so I'm on a budget so there is no way in hell I'm spending $400 on a head light. I know all that info I read the same Schwinn catalog page as you. Thats why the title says Rare 1961 Schwinn. Also I know that Komet Super wheel set is not original to the bike but they %100 nicer then the crappy Chinese wheel set that was on there. And from my experience most not bike related people do not like S-7s for one reason only.

 say you buy a set of new 26inch tires and they don't fit, why they ask me for the 100th time it's because there S-7s well whats an S-7 they ask me, well its a size of tire only Schwinn used you're going to have to order some online. And then I always get the question can I just replace the S-7 rims and I say yes you can. Now me personally I don't mind S-7s as you can see my 58 Hornet has some, now my personal option of S-7s are that there stupid, what designer in there right mind would make something so not user friendly is beyond me.

Also I might be young but I've been in the hobby for five years, if I need help I ask for it. With this particular bike I know what I'm dealing with.
Using the Schwinn serial number look up tool does not take a rocket scientist to work out.
And this particular bike has long since lost it's S-7 Wheel set they where not with the bike when I got it.
And thanks for the Welcome


----------



## juanitasmith13 (May 3, 2017)

Was trying to be helpful; I've spent many years trying to put things back to what they once were; and, to have them gain value by my work. I remember when this bike was new; I could not afford it! Your clean up looked good. Welcome to the CABE!


----------



## Scribble (May 3, 2017)

juanitasmith13 said:


> Was trying to be helpful; I've spent many years trying to put things back to what they once were; and, to have them gain value by my work. I remember when this bike was new; I could not afford it! Your clean up looked good. Welcome to the CABE!




Awesome thank you very much, sorry if I came off snippy it's really hard to gauge where a person is coming from with just text .


----------



## Scribble (May 5, 2017)

I'm calling this one done, had a super fun time breathing some life back it to this sweet ride :cool2:.


----------

